# My photos of a templar historical reconstitution in my région Vienne/France



## Dalia (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Picaro (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for those. I knew historical recreation societies were big in parts of Europe, but never heard or saw much re France.


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 24, 2016)

Beautiful photos, thanks.

Those look a lot like the armor used in "Kingdom Of Heaven".


----------



## Dalia (Nov 2, 2016)

Picaro said:


> Thanks for those. I knew historical recreation societies were big in parts of Europe, but never heard or saw much re France.


Hello, there a lot of différent recreation societies in France like Napoléon , Moyen age, WW2, Far west.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 2, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Beautiful photos, thanks.
> 
> Those look a lot like the armor used in "Kingdom Of Heaven".


Bonsoir, there are different Templiars ( Templiars Knights, Hospices Knights, Teutonics Knights )

initially for that time, we'll talk that over Helms helmets ....

Take into account also for these "styles" or "models" in order question..either Templars or Hospices Teutonic or even the order of Lazarus etc ...

Note also the grade of the holder of the helmet and of course of the years époque..clothes and protections evolved.

For example some names helmets or helmets (I do not currently have all the images to accompany the names).

=> Bascinet
=> Headphones salad
=> Headphones and haubert
=> Barbute
=> Conical helmet or helmet Sugarloaf
=> Headset / helmet and nasal Cervelière

en Français :

=> Bacinet
=> Casque salade
=> Casque et haubert
=> Barbute
=> Casque conique ou heaume pain de sucre
=> Casque/heaume cervelière et nasale


----------



## whitehall (Nov 8, 2016)

Fake Templars are a dime a dozen. The real Templars were murdered in the 1300's by the French monarchy and it took another couple of hundred years for the thousand year French monarchy to finally end up on the guillotine.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 9, 2016)

Dalia said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful photos, thanks.
> ...



Don't some of the helmet designs designate feudal rank as well?


----------



## Picaro (Nov 9, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for those. I knew historical recreation societies were big in parts of Europe, but never heard or saw much re France.
> ...



I would definitely do the Napoleonic era thing if I were living there. The 'Far West' thing surprises me, though; it was such a short era, and not at all like the Hollywood nonsense, for Europeans to be interested in. That's kind of funny to me.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 9, 2016)

Dalia said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful photos, thanks.
> ...



 Most of this helmets, as I know, anachronism for Templars, because they exist till 1307 year. Bascinet - a helmet of XIV century (after 1320), Barbute and Salad - of XV century (Joan of Ark knew more about them l)))... Even Shugarloaf is a "high-tech" for Templars 

I see a quantity of mistakes at this photo.... only because I took part at reconstruction of Templars here ))) Instead of all this moments, I very glad to see interest to historic reconstruction in all countries and hope to take part in any big event in future )))


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 9, 2016)

whitehall said:


> Fake Templars are a dime a dozen. The real Templars were murdered in the 1300's by the French monarchy and it took another couple of hundred years for the thousand year French monarchy to finally end up on the guillotine.



Material reconstruction allow us to verify some theories and legends about past - but how could we reconstruct a medieval way of thinking without a harm for ourself? In current times mental hospitals are overflowed without it)

Only modelling - and using modern ways to learn and make experiments


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 9, 2016)

Picaro said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



Like your car designates your rank in society now


----------



## Picaro (Nov 9, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Like your car designates your rank in society now



In a lot of cases that's true, but there are exceptions; one of the U.S.'s wealthiest men drove a four door Chevy and took a sack lunch to work every day for years, peanut butter sandwiches, H.L. Hunt, and his sons liked to hang out in a bowling alley. lol

I have an old set of books from the late 1960's of a RP game called *Chivalry and Sorcery*, by the Society for Creative Anachronisms, that has examples of some of those helmets and the ranks they designate, I just don't know enough to believe them or not, as I'm mostly into the economics of the ancient and medieval periods, mostly England's, due to the language and books available, so couldn't tell you a thing about France or the rest of Europe in those eras.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 9, 2016)

Picaro said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Like your car designates your rank in society now
> ...



So, the same knights could act similar  For example, look at Templars. They had good, high quality helmets, but order forbid them to have any decorations and rank-specified things...


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 9, 2016)

Picaro said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Like your car designates your rank in society now
> ...



It's a big problem with many tasks - how to define, which clothes and armor could be on people, especially accourding to reconstruction. Did the people use something in principle at this time (like sugarloaf in 1307)? Did they use it in region? If the things were finded in different regions - how could they were gathered? (For example, imagine the knight of 12th century with indian tomahawk of 12th century - what's wrong? ))) And could _typical_ people use this thing, or it's just an exception?
Another questions - how thing was found? Do we have images of this thing, dated by our period? Where we found this thing and why? For example, a lot of armors in medieval castles small by size - is it mean, people were smaller in medieval times? Graves says - no, it's just a children armor, not used in battles, only in parade... If we find buried man in clothes - is it typical cloth, or special? (It would be interesting to see future reconstructors of our times by grave finds - in good parade suits and one-time slippers with it, like we dressing deadmen )) A chain-mail hoods from Wisby grave - why we have a lot of finds there? Because it were so popular? Or because soldiers no need more of them and leave them on dead people?
So, defining, how people were look in different times - it's a long process with a lot of questions, disputes, flames and trolls ))

P.S. Economics is also a good tool to investigate medieval times - Marks was right about importance of it, and about its association with society constructions 

P.P.S. History - is an awesome topic for an enormous discussions


----------



## Dalia (Nov 10, 2016)

whitehall said:


> Fake Templars are a dime a dozen. The real Templars were murdered in the 1300's by the French monarchy and it took another couple of hundred years for the thousand year French monarchy to finally end up on the guillotine.


Yes the Templars were abolished at the cathedral of Vienna France in my region by the king phillippe the bel in 1312


----------



## Dalia (Nov 10, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


Hello, the résumé that i give is from one of my members of my forum that participed at the reconstitution i know him and others that are a part of those reconstitution that happen every year in my région.
They are historical reconstructions with the objects and the clothes of the time of the Templars but I think that there is not much information on certain details about the Templars if I do not deceive?


----------



## Dalia (Nov 10, 2016)

Picaro said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Hello, yes the Far West have some reconstitution too and i do have pictures of a reconstitution of the Far West it was for a wedding.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 11, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



First, send him a big greetings  

Yes, we have a few information about Templars time, so it's a root problem of reconstruction. And also we need a lot of research, to analyse manuscripts, statues, finds and other, to reconstruct a typical view of people and define, what was at this time and what wasn't. I took part for a some years in a forum of 13th century reconstruction in Russia (it oriented to European style, because before 1240 Russia was a cultural part of Europe, then were a century of breakdown and then Russia had a big specific in culture). So, if your friends have interest, we can change our opinions and researched staff anywhere in forums. Now I'm not an active participant of live reconstruction, but still interesting of it ))

P.S. Here an example, what we have to use to reconstruct a people view of 13th century ))


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 11, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



It seems, sometimes in a some places Far West was also a full of cossacs, and was named as Far East )))))))))


----------



## Picaro (Nov 11, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Yes. A lot of Brits, Germans, Irish, and Eastern Europeans came here during their famines and also for the mining booms and gold rushes and headed for the far west, which in the U.S. is really over half of the country, starting at the Mississippi river. By the 20th century all kinds of myths were already widespread. Even Adolph Hitler had a romanticized fetish for the western Indian tribes, and was influenced by all the 'dime novels' written by and for Europeans, as are modern hippies here with their romantic fantasies of them. I just find it funny that Euros would find them that interesting, given how long and deep their own history is, with so much to choose from that is far more interesting, at least to me, kind of like most Americans find it hilarious that many of the French seem to think the American comedian Jerry Lewis was a 'Genius'.


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 11, 2016)

I like European historical recreations! 
Especially when they has to do with Medieval Knights or Ancient Warriors


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 11, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> I like European historical recreations!
> Especially when they has to do with Medieval Knights or Ancient Warriors



Yeah, it's very interesting  And also you can watch a great brutal sport entertainment, like this:

Битва Наций | World Championship in Historical Medieval Battle 2016


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 11, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > I like European historical recreations!
> ...


Thanks Sbiker!
I like it! 

cпасибо


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 11, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Hope to see Vietnam team at some next BOTN  It's very young sports, maybe ten years or more...


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 11, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Maybe we could win! Lol


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 11, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



It would mean, not only Russia organize professional league for this sport  But, I bet US will first, who win tournament instead of Russia next years - because I hope, this event will provide a progress in battle techniques and make a great intrigue to next tornaments


----------



## Dalia (Nov 11, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Thank you I would tell them but they only speak French and I looked a little more on the information they have transmitted to me and thank you for the image


----------



## Dalia (Nov 11, 2016)

From one my member : *Thermopyles 

Translate French to English Google Translate.*

Les Croisades




The Knights of Christ.

The never-ending source of reinforcements for the Frankish states of the Levant came from military orders. Directly dependent on the Pope, they had their own laws and became a powerful semi-independent military society in the Holy Land. They were also the most implacable enemies of the Muslims.

The main military orders, the Templars and the Knights of St. John of Jerusalem, called the Hospitallers were originally created to assist the pilgrims and treat the sick. These two orders, and some others, especially the Teutonic Knights, were initially organized as monasteries, their members being called "brothers." They transformed men religiously motivated into soldiers who became the main defenders of the Frankish states of the Levant.







While they retained their independence from the king and other princes, the military orders benefited from frequent donations of land and fortresses during the twelfth century, as well as legal and financial privileges. In 1244, the Hospitallers had 29 castles in the Holy Land; The Templars had nearly as much.

These encouragement were necessary to the Frankish states, for the kingdom was incapable of surviving without the orders and their military strength. These two orders, and some other smaller organizations, also had great possessions in Europe, given by grateful benefactors. All this assured them financial as well as political independence.

The Order of the Temple, the Templars was founded in 1115 by two knights who shared their horse in sign of poverty. Their aim was to protect the pilgrims who went to the Holy Land. Their image became the symbol of order. Originally known as "Poor Knights", their first installation in the temple of Solomon in Jerusalem gave them their name. The rule of the Templars reflected strictly that of the monks of Citeaux, the Cistercians, relying on the three vows of chastity, poverty and obedience.





Knights Templars.


The Templars quickly became recognized financial agents throughout Europe and the States of the Levant. Their role as bankers grew thanks to the unanimous recognition of their scrupulous honesty. But above all, their strict discipline, their courage and Christian fanaticism made the Templars one of the major pieces in the arsenal of the Crusades.


Decimated in Hattin.

At the battle of Hattin, the order was almost totally destroyed, and many castles fell into the hands of the Muslims in the months following the disaster. The order survived until the fourteenth century by managing its vast estates in Europe. But jealousy, both from ecclesiastics and lay people, caused him to be accused of all evil, a heresy as homosexuality, and Pope Clement V denounced it in 1307. The Templars were prosecuted, imprisoned, tortured, their lands and Their confiscated treasures.

The hospitallers bore the name of a Jerusalem hospital reserved for pilgrims before the first crusade. Following the capture of the city by the Crusaders, this hospital was entrusted to the Benedictines. In 1113, placed under the papal protection, its members formed the order of the Hôpital-de-Saint-Jean. In 1120, the order extended, taking charge of several hospitals through the Frankish states of the Levant.






Costume hospitalier knight late twelfth-early thirteenth


While the number of caregivers remained large, the order gradually took on a more warlike character. In 1136, it received the fortress of Gibelin (Jabalah), and its military evolution became more and more apparent during the XIIth century.
In 116, the term Chevalier de Saint-Jean fell into disuse and was replaced by that of Chevaliers Hospitaliers.At the battle of Hattin, they were recognized as completely military orders and in 1206, when they were still encountered in The hospitals, the organization of the knight brothers had become an independent military formation.

Although the military orders relocated to the Holy Land at the time of the Third Crusade, they were all weakened. Nor had they recovered the property they had before the catastrophic battle at Hattin where almost all the knights of the Frankish states had been killed.

In 1291, following the fall of Acre, the Hospitallers settled in Cyprus, then in Rhodes, becoming a naval power that ruled Malta until 1798.

The third order to intervene in the Holy Land was that of the Teutonic Knights, founded during the siege of Acre in 1189-1190 to cure the Germanic crusaders. He was recognized by the Pope in 1191 and became a military order seven years later. The Teutonic Knights, stationed in the north of the Free States of the Levant, suffered a severe defeat in 1210, prompting the surviving knights to come to Acre. The order had a significant number of castles but remained in the shadow of the Templars and the Hospitallers. However, when they were sent to the north of Europe to christianize the pagan tribes of Prussia and the Baltic countries, the knights turned into fanatical and merciless conquerors.



Chevaliers Teutoniques



Sources : 
Atlas historique. Les Croisades de Angus Konstam.
Osprey armées et batailles. Les Croisés.
Liens web :
http://compagnonsdevalerien.bbactif.com/creation-de-costume-f8/costume-chev…


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 12, 2016)

Dalia said:


> From one my member : *Thermopyles
> 
> Translate French to English Google Translate.*
> 
> ...



 Osprey is a good series of books about all history, but I can point some mistakes or not proved things here...

First - a templier crux in "dovetail" style (first crux in your post )). There are a few historical images of templars, but look here, how their crux looks like )







"by two knights who shared their horse " - lulz... There were nine knights in the beginning... Maybe, with 4-5 horses )

"At the battle of Hattin, the order was almost totally destroyed" - a giant approximation  After battle near the Corns of Hattin order was a strong player in a middle east region for a century, till the Acre falling. *Kingdom* of *Heaven *movie is about Hattin battle too )

The picture of Hospitallier equipment is good, I only have questions to cotton armor elements (the type of quilts as "squares" is not found and proved till the 15th century. It's just a hypothesis, based on this figures (but most researches have an opinion, it was just a style of chain main imagination):






So, the quilted stocking of this construction are not proved too - only a cutted from shin to hip 

P.S. As for movies, I VERY like movies with a good reconstruction, but there are a few of them, unfortunately ( Last movie with an awesome reconstruction was Master and Commander ()...


----------



## Dalia (Nov 12, 2016)

_*Hello i quote this ( there were a bug so i try again )

a templier crux in "dovetail" style (first crux in your post )). There are a few historical images of templars, but look here, how their crux looks like )
*_
For the Templars the number nine had a meaning underneath their clothes their wore a rope with nine knots
_*
La tenue des Templiers 




*_

In general, the Templars wore white coats (with red crosses). Their clothes were plain (white, brown, black). They had two shirts, two pairs of breeches, two breeches, a leotard, a pelisse, two cloaks, one with fur for the winter, a cope, a tunic, and a belt. The color of the coat indicated their rank: white for knights, black for chaplains, sergeants and squires. The red cross, on the other hand, appeared on all the coats. They wore beards and mustaches and shoes without spikes or laces.
The brothers slept with their under garments on a sack or mattress. They were entitled to a shroud, or sheet, as well as to two blankets: a stamen and a carpet. The campaign dress included a hauberk and iron breeches, a helmet, espalieres, armor shoes, a skirt to arm. The armament consisted of a wooden shield covered with leather, a sword, a lance, a Turkish mass and a knife. Two bags were used to carry all this equipment. No weapons or shields should be painted or pitted.





_This seal of the Templars, which shows two of the knights sharing the same horse, reflects the early idealism of the Poor Soldiers of Jesus Christ before they became rich and powerful_.

The original order consisted of Hugues de Payens and eight knights, two of whom were brothers and all of whom were his relatives by either blood or marriage:Godfrey de Saint-Omer, Payne de Monteverdi, Archambaud de St. Agnan, Andre de Montbard, Geoffrey Bison, and two men recorded only by the names of Rossaland Gondamer. The ninth knight remains unknown, although some have speculated that it was Count Hugh of Champagne himself — despite the Count returning to France in 1116 and documentary evidence showing that he joined the Knights on his third visit to the Holy Land in 1125.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 12, 2016)

Dalia said:


> _*Hello i quote this ( there were a bug so i try again )
> 
> a templier crux in "dovetail" style (first crux in your post )). There are a few historical images of templars, but look here, how their crux looks like )
> *_
> ...



Yeah, it seems, I cannot find any significant mistake here )


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 13, 2016)

In this movie you can find The Order of the Teutonic Knights.
Ok they were not Templars they were alike


----------



## Dalia (Nov 25, 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,
Between 13 October 1307 and 8 January 1308, the Templars went unmolested in England. During this period many fugitive Templars, seeking to escape torture and execution, fled to apparent safety there. But after repeated pressure from Philip IV and Clement V on Edward II, a few half-hearted arrests were made. During a trial running from 22 October 1309 until 18 March 1310 most of the arrested Templars were forced to acknowledge the belief that the Order's Master could give absolution was heretical, and were officially reconciled with the church, many entering more conventional monastic Orders.

Most Templars in England were never arrested, and the persecution of their leaders was brief. The order was dissolved due to damaged reputation, but given the pope and church's judgement of the order as free from guilt, all members in England were free to find themselves a new place in society. Templar lands and assets were given to the Order of the Hospital of Saint John, a sister military order—though the English crown held onto some assets until 1338. The largest portion of former Templars joined the Hospitallers, while other remaining members joined the Cistercian order, or lived on pension as lay members of society. The loss of theHoly Land as a base for war against the heathen had removed the primary reason for Templar existence, and the dissolved order now faded into history, in England as well as the rest of Europe. No clandestine secret-keeping, hiding, or underground organizations were necessary, though stories from later centuries often make use of the idea of a continuing, secret Templar presence.





Marble effigies of medieval knights in the Temple Church.
Wikipédia.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)

A movie that you should watch!
*Arn The Knight *
*Templar *


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 26, 2017)

Dalia said:


> A movie that you should watch!
> *Arn The Knight *
> *Templar *



Awesome movie, with sequel too...


----------



## Dalia (Feb 28, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > A movie that you should watch!
> ...


Yes, and better then the one with Nicolas Cage, 
Nicolas have big passion for Templar


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 1, 2017)

Sbiker said:


>


Europe in a near futur ?


----------



## Sbiker (Mar 1, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Why not? At least, it could be very interesting...


----------



## Dalia (Mar 1, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


Some peoples i know like the templar for one reason that the way Europe is going in the same direction that the history of the templar


----------



## froggy (Apr 11, 2017)

This is Americas renaissance 

America's Best Renaissance Festivals


----------



## Dalia (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you froggy

MusicTemplar with French Honor to the Templier.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you for the photos.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 26, 2018)

Bonjour, i bring some more of my photos for you.

Merci


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 26, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, i bring some more of my photos for you.
> 
> Merci
> 
> ...



Good photo... Remember my Templier days, lol


----------



## Dalia (Jan 26, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bonjour, i bring some more of my photos for you.
> ...


Ha but it's religion in my area my friends are "modern" Templars if I can say


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, i bring some more of my photos for you.
> 
> Merci
> 
> ...


Merci Mon Ami.


----------



## Jlo (Feb 7, 2018)

Dalia said:


> View attachment 95090
> 
> View attachment 95092


Nice piece of history.


----------



## Dalia (May 18, 2018)

Jlo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 95090
> ...


Merci , Mon Tiguidoo PS 

 



--------------


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 18, 2018)

To wear one of these heavy suits of armor and carry a broadsword, you had to be in very good physical condition. And to then fight in battle wearing all this. That is no small feet of conditioning, they had to be in incredible physical shape to do these things.


----------



## Dalia (May 18, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> To wear one of these heavy suits of armor and carry a broadsword, you had to be in very good physical condition. And to then fight in battle wearing all this. That is no small feet of conditioning, they had to be in incredible physical shape to do these things.


Yes, every year there is templar historical reconstitution it is in August and the temperature is very hot so those one who make the reconstitution are really in good condition as well with the Weight of Armor


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 1, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> To wear one of these heavy suits of armor and carry a broadsword, you had to be in very good physical condition. And to then fight in battle wearing all this. That is no small feet of conditioning, they had to be in incredible physical shape to do these things.


Not to mention schlepping it all on foot from Paris to Jerusalem.  And, hopefully, back.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2018)

Pellinore said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > To wear one of these heavy suits of armor and carry a broadsword, you had to be in very good physical condition. And to then fight in battle wearing all this. That is no small feet of conditioning, they had to be in incredible physical shape to do these things.
> ...


Welcome the new one to USMB, Do not hesitate to add your contribution to my trhead ^^


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 2, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Merci!  My undergraduate is in Medieval Europe so I am drawn to photos like this like a moth to flame.  I particularly enjoyed your breakdown of helmets earlier.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 3, 2018)

Pellinore said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Pellinore said:
> ...


You prefer one helmet more then the others ?


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 4, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I can't imagine having gone into battle with a flat-topped helmet; it just seems like it would direct all of the force of an overhead strike to the wearer's chin and collarbone.  Ouch.  Their only advantage, I think, was that they were quicker and cheaper to make.  Even worse would be to have a giant metal sculpture welded to the top; one *whack* to that and your head gets cranked sideways.  Double ouch.

In my reenactment and swordfighting days, I wore a version of a spangenhelm with a face guard - it wasn't totally historically accurate but I had taken enough hits to the nose and eye socket that it was worth it, and it still allowed me to see (mostly) and hear.  I feel sorry for the crusaders and soldiers who wore barbutes, bascinets, or sallets; the ones I wore always felt like I was wearing a soup pot, or a diving helmet, making it hard to hear orders and other combatants.  Really I think I would have most preferred a simple mail coif; my ancestor William Marshal is often depicted (including in his effigy) just wearing a coif, although I imagine when it became Showtime! he would at least put on a simple round cereal bowl, again for deflection's sake.

Aesthetically, I do like the later armets and great bascinets, especially the ones with the rounded skulls.  They're such beauties of engineering.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 5, 2018)

Pellinore said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Pellinore said:
> ...



It seems that someone wearing a suit of armor would have to be protected and never fight alone. Up against two or three people alone and they could push it over rather easily and no doubt getting back up was no easy chore. Are there any manuals written at the time on how they actually fought in combat on foot?


----------



## westwall (Jun 5, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...









Knights could regain their feet quite easily.  Requiring help to get up is a myth.  Jousting plate is the exception, that armor was heavy, and while it was articulated, it didn't have a great deal of movement built into the joints so in that one case knights were required to get help mounting their destriers.  In battle though, they would wear their regular armor and that is very mobile.  A single knight on horseback could take on an entire village and win unless the villagers had a great deal of luck, and men who had been in battle before.


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 5, 2018)

They also had the musculature of someone who spent their entire life working out.  Imagine indestructible professional athletes and you've got a pretty good idea; they were neither easy to take down nor did they have a hard time getting up. 

The way they finally figured out how to defeat a fully armored man - a tactic used to terrible effect at Agincourt in 1415 - was to swarm him with peasants, who would then use long, slim daggers called misericordes to slide into the weak spots like the eyes, armpits, or (yikes) groin.  The probably with this was that the first few in were likely to chew some steel, so there was often a bit of understandable apprehension before they went in.  The psychological effect was not unlike WWII era soldiers being attacked by a tank, and that was for *one* armored soldier, on foot.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 6, 2018)

Pellinore said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Pellinore said:
> ...



As for the shape of helmets let's say that it is the change of fashion evolution over time.
Those who have a finery on the helmet is more to scare the enemy


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 6, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Some of these helmets don't even have a flip visor. Once they fell down it would have been hard to get up anyway, add in that if the helmet was off kilter at all they wouldn't be able to see out of it. Suits of armor look formidable but in a real battle with thousands of men hacking away at each other, pushing, shoving, they just look like they wouldn't be that practical. Were they more for show rather than for use in actual battle?


----------



## Dalia (Jun 6, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Pellinore said:
> ...


There is not much documentary about the Templars after Philippe IV le Bel had  abolish the Knights Templar.
But over a space of 200 years the templars and fashion evolved Yes, they wore their helmets on the battlefield


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 6, 2018)

Dalia said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I'm sure you're right that they did wear these entire suits of armor on the battlefield, I'm just wondering if they were involved in battle, were they just for intimidation as in worn by Nobles that didn't every actually fight face to face in battle but were more like Generals on horseback directing troops. And I plead ignorance on this whole thing, I just don't know but have always been fascinated by suits of armor and battle back then. And I of course can search it online for more in depth info later. 

I do know armor of any kind back then was extremely expensive. You had to be wealthy to afford it.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 6, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


It's fascinating indeed and I give the most accurate information I can from French to English,
And on the battlefield he had a commander that gave the order of battle
the information that I can add about the Templars.
Chastity, poverty and obedience required


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 9, 2018)

It wasn't until relatively modern times that a general or commander would lead from the rear; in medieval times it was a lot more common for them to be front and center.  Richard III reportedly wore his crown over his helmet at Bosworth Field, for example, and got within sword blade length of Henry Tudor before being killed.  They definitely wore their helmets on the battlefield, even those with enormous headpieces.  Despite what modern movies might try to show, if a medieval soldier could only wear one piece of armor, it would be a helmet.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 11, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...





Sbiker said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...








Source: Rüstung – Wikipedia


----------

